# My first attempt



## slowguy (Jan 9, 2015)

Rubbed them down with dry rub cure  and let it go for seven days. Rinsed dried and been smoking for 5 hours over Apple and cherry I'm going to let it go for about 2 more hours then cool down and wait to slice. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks good. Nice looking smoker.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2015)

First attempt and you did an entire case?  Man after my own heart!

7 days may have been a bit short, but looking forward to the end results!

Did you do a fry test sample?


----------



## slowguy (Jan 11, 2015)

me and a buddy started butchering our own poohs a couple years ago and we decided this year to build a smokehouse and try our hand at bacon so this the bellies from 3 pigs and our jowl as well. We didng test fry and prob should have. We used a cure purchased from local processing supply store slicing today so taste test will happen tonight


----------



## slowguy (Jan 11, 2015)

Pigs sorry not poohs


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 11, 2015)

I see smoke and bacon, so it has to be good. Awaiting results. CF


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2015)

slowguy said:


> me and a buddy started butchering our own poohs a couple years ago and we decided this year to build a smokehouse and try our hand at bacon so this the bellies from 3 pigs and our jowl as well. We didng test fry and prob should have. We used a cure purchased from local processing supply store slicing today so taste test will happen tonight



That makes this even more special!  Can't wait to see the results!

Watch them poohs, they bite. :biggrin:


----------



## blue hill (Jan 11, 2015)

You are at where I hope to be in a few months.  Looks awesome.


----------



## slowguy (Jan 11, 2015)

Couldn't be happier with the results I will trim them a little to help out when slicing but the taste as far as smoke and saltiness was as good as this first timer could hope for













image.jpg



__ slowguy
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## slowguy (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## slowguy (Jan 11, 2015)

image.jpg



__ slowguy
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## wagdog (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## red12 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow this was the wrong post to look at while I'm hungry!  Looks like a great job.


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 12, 2015)

Finish sure looks fine. Man you did good. I see lots of good eats coming your way. Thanks for posting. I like it. CF


----------



## slowguy (Jan 12, 2015)

I appreciate it I was a bit nervous going in but will definetly be doing it every year from now on this site is super helpful. I'd like to try out another rub/cure next time to expiriment


----------

